# Do I have to use the extortionate VFSGlobal shipping?



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi there everyone,
American here applying to join my British wife in the UK. Filled out the visa, went to the biometrics screening today and plan to ship everything off to Sheffield tomorrow. However, despite having gotten through all the paperwork on my own so far without much issue, I am unclear about the shipping. The wording on Visa4UK is vaguely worded about if you HAVE to use the stupidly expensive VFSGlobal site to buy and print the shipping labels (over $130 bucks it looked like) or if they're just an option. Can I use any shipping method I want? Is there a major benefit to using VFSGlobal?

I searched the forum here but couldn't find anyone asking this!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No you don't have to but it's convenient (which may matter to some people). You are free to use any other approved shipping method with return waybill by an international courier other than FedEx, such as UPS, DHL etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I also think you'll find that the VFS charge is not that different from what you'll get on your own using UPS or DHL.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

The difference in price is SO minimal and saves a LOT of time.

We used UPS to send but the whole waybill thing is so time consuming we used VFS on the way back.


----------



## Shell242 (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried to use FedEx for the return overnight waybill and received a letter back saying that FedEx was not an option (I am in the U.S. applying through the British Consulate in New York). I quickly followed the instructions in the e-mail (below) and purchased from VFS global. Not sure if your circumstances are different and I am in the middle of the process so I am in no way an expert. 


Dear Applicant,
This email serves to confirm that UK Visas and Immigration (UKVI) New York has received your visa application. *However, you have provided a return shipping label/waybill from FedEx,* whose services we do not use for the return of documents within the USA.

You must now purchase a valid return shipping label/waybill. Please follow these instructions:

1. Create and pay for your return shipping label/waybill online at https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/ShoppingCart/Pages/Authorization.aspx


----------

